# Can TiVo Stream 4K be used to stream media from a network PC?



## crowe-t

Can TiVo Stream 4K be used to stream media from a network PC?

I currently use a Roku Ultra to stream media from a PC's hard drive. There is a program on Roku called Roku media Player. Any media I have on the PC and external hard drive will play on my TV with the Roku.


----------



## dbpaddler

crowe-t said:


> Can TiVo Stream 4K be used to stream media from a network PC?
> 
> I currently use a Roku Ultra to stream media from a PC's hard drive. There is a program on Roku called Roku media Player. Any media I have on the PC and external hard drive will play on my TV with the Roku.


Believe VLC will do it as long as you have the sharing all setup on your PC. Should have a side menu option for local network where you media folder should show up.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDell

crowe-t said:


> Can TiVo Stream 4K be used to stream media from a network PC?
> 
> I currently use a Roku Ultra to stream media from a PC's hard drive. There is a program on Roku called Roku media Player. Any media I have on the PC and external hard drive will play on my TV with the Roku.


 I have had good luck using the VLC App and connecting to my NAS ... I assume it would work for you with your PC being on the same network


----------



## foghorn2

create share, put Kodi, VLC or SMPC (for the old xbmc look and feel) on the stream, I prefer Kodi


----------



## dbpaddler

Heck, if you're already buying a hard drive, might as well buy a cheap NAS so you don't need your computer all the time. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

I use Plex for this; it presents the media in a much nicer format and scans things like TheTVDB to find show summaries and the like, and also keeps a running log of what you watched already.....much nicer. Just install the Plex server on the PC and download the Plex app on your Tivo Stream.


----------



## Charlyc

Plex is the way to go with some adjustments so your streams don't flicker. On your Tivo reduce the resolution from 4K60Hz to 4K30Hz and Plex will play nice.

Flickering while watching on Plex or Kodi


----------



## xberk

dbpaddler said:


> Believe VLC will do it as long as you have the sharing all setup on your PC. Should have a side menu option for local network where you media folder should show up.


Also using VLC on TS4K to playback media on a shared drive on my PC (which is in another room). Very successful. Using Ethernet USB-C adapter and that is helping too. Frankly I can't believe how smooth the TS4K does this. I'm not crazy about VLC but it works.


----------



## xberk

crowe-t said:


> Can TiVo Stream 4K be used to stream media from a network PC?
> 
> I currently use a Roku Ultra to stream media from a PC's hard drive. There is a program on Roku called Roku media Player. Any media I have on the PC and external hard drive will play on my TV with the Roku.


Since my TS4K has been updated to firmware, Version 4896, my powered hub (which did not work before) now works. I'm using an OTG cable, the powered hub and a 2TB Toshiba Slim portable drive formatted to xFat (that's important I think). How well it works depends on file formats and the player you choose. I'm using VLC, MxPlayer and Kodi. They all pick up the external drive and work. So far, I think I like MxPlayer for how it handles controls but I think Kodi works the best with the most file formats and has a nice file structure and navigation. So Kodi wins for me once I get to use to how the video controls work. (I do a lot of fast forward, rewind, stop and start -- plus I like the ability to "resume" or "start from beginning")

So the short answer is that TS4K can be used quite successfully as a media server. I find that amazing for $50 + hub + OTG cable. I have been looking for a solution other than a NAS for a long time. Found it here, I think.

It's worth noting that you can also use VLC to recognize shared drives on your network PC. If your network is fast enough (like a MOCA ethernet connection), VLC works nearly as well as the use of an external drive on the TS4K. So it's like a cheap NAS if that's your pleasure. Personally, I like the idea of one harddrive that stores all your media and plugs directly into the TS4K as an external drive.


----------



## dbpaddler

Are you using an otg cable because you're using microUSB? Wouldn't a USB hub via the C port do the trick without needing archaic adapter cables? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk

dbpaddler said:


> Are you using an otg cable because you're using microUSB? Wouldn't a USB hub via the C port do the trick without needing archaic adapter cables?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I just tried that (hub to c port) ... didn't work. I also tired going directly into the USB-C from the 2TB Toshiba Slim (no hub) but TS4K did not recognize the external drive that way. There are lots of ways to connect. But to digress a bit, Ethernet works going directly into the USB-C with an Ethernet adapter -- so with the setup I am using I have Ethernet (via MOCA) and the external 2TB drive both working. But as far as external drives, I can't get anything to work in USB-C port except a SanDisk flash memory stick up to 128gb. BTW, my Toshiba Slim (which is USB 3.0) is flashing white not blue, so I take that to mean TS4K is running at USB 2.0 only.

But I'm wowwwed by how beautifully my setup is working as a media server. Love it.


----------



## dbpaddler

That's good it works at least. Just sucks to have to go the old school route.

Was talking to a Tivo dev, and he was saying the usb-c requires drivers and that comes from Google. Could just be some basic drivers, who knows. I think this is the first Android TV device that has USB-C, so if that's the case, I can see the current lack of support until Google gets with the program. It is a shame to have a port that has so much capability, but Google at the moment hasn't given it since they haven't had to deal with usb-c on Android tv yet. Considering the phone/tablet OS doesn't have issues, you'd think it'd be easy to get them on androidtv. And hopefully not a in the works for Android 10 since that could be ages until that hits actual devices.

Also makes me think Sabrina won't have usb-c or maybe we would have seen better support in Google's last update that gave us their ads. Because that's important... 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk

I did a chat (about 3 weeks ago) with Tivo Support about the size limit for storage connecting to the USB-C on the TS4K. Within the last week or so, I got an auto update to the firmware updating to V4896 .. This is when things changed for me. Still the USB-C port should handle USB 3.0 drives at USB 3.0 speeds .. I don't think it does at present .. but it's possible more functionality for the USB-C is on the way in the future. The good news is that the USB-C port can handle Ethernet now -- and the Micro USB power port can handle larger external drives (I've test a 4TB drive successfully). I think external drives are best formatted as xFat. But there is more to learn about what actually works with the USB-C port at present. 

Jenelyn (8:28:53 AM):Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Jenelyn and I am happy to assist you.
Me (8:29:44 AM):Is there a limit to size storage that can be attached via the USB-C connector on Tivo STream 4k?
Jenelyn (8:31:24 AM):Let me check on this real quick.
Me (8:31:38 AM)k
Jenelyn (8:34:23 AM):Thank you for patiently waiting.
Jenelyn (8:35:37 AM):We would like to inform you that there's no limit to that but as of the moment the storage connector is not yet available or not yet fully functional.
Me (8:36:20 AM):Thanks. I assume there will be a device update at some point to make the USB-C functional?
Jenelyn (8:37:04 AM):Yes. We are still working on that but we do not have any specific date/time when it will be available.
Me (8:37:38 AM):Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Tony from the corner

I'm a new TS4K owner but have been using Plex on other devices for years. My library consists of MKV Blu-ray rips in original bitrates for video and audio.

The Plex app, and it's the latest version as of today, does not work that well. I had it plugged into a 1080p LCD television that can do both 24P and 60P. The TS4K Android TV interface was set to Auto for the screen resolution. The Plex app was configured to use adjustable refresh rates and adjustable resolution.

I would get occasional stutters in the video. Even when the content was direct playing for both audio and video with no transcoding whatsoever. 

I know it's not the PC because it's plenty fast enough plus the PC was just serving up data without transcoding. The same content plays flawlessly through my Plex app in my Samsung Q80R 4K TV.

I have a fire stick 2016 version. Plugged into the same 1080p flat panel, The fire TV stick was just a hair better. I could not do a side-by-side comparison but as I recall there were fewer studders with the fire stick 2016.

I still need to do some more critical testing for stutters on the 4K flat panel and my 4K projector. 

As of now, I'm not that impressed with The TS4K Plex app.


----------



## dbpaddler

I'd take a look at how well Plex works on other Android TV devices before pointing the finger at the TS4k. From what I've briefly read it's Android, not tivo, and that means it's Plex, not Android since neither Google or Tivo develops the Plex app.

My knowledge comes mainly from the Channels DVR forum where people are comparing plex with other dvr options and there have been quite a few complaints on various Android TV devices including the Shield. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony from the corner

dbpaddler said:


> I'd take a look at how well Plex works on other Android TV devices before pointing the finger at the TS4k. From what I've briefly read it's Android, not tivo, and that means it's Plex, not Android since neither Google or Tivo develops the Plex app.
> 
> My knowledge comes mainly from the Channels DVR forum where people are comparing plex with other dvr options and there have been quite a few complaints on various Android TV devices including the Shield.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty certain in my case it's the Plex app and not the TS4K IMO.

It's amazing that the Plex app could be flawless like on my Samsung TV... Even when playing back 4K UHD rips. So I know it's possible for it to be a stellar application. As an example, plex is absolutely horrible on the Xbox one s. The latest Plex app stutters like crazy on xbox. And I'm not the only one to experience that.

so I think at this point I'll just stick with the TS4K. I don't feel comfortable enough returning it just because of the Plex app. Everything else is working fine for me. perhaps there will be an updated Plex app in the future which would be flawless on the TS4K.

I figured I would chime in about my Plex experience since others might be interested.


----------



## dbpaddler

I'd think the more on Android complain about the app, rate it low in the store, plex will get off their asses and fix it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk

When I first got my TS4K I downloaded VLC and went to town using Local Network and External storage. Lately I've ditched the external drive on the TS4K and rely on my SMB shares on my network. I mostly use VLC on my cell phone to access my SMB shares and then CAST that to my big TV. TS4K works well with its built in Chromecast. Lip sync sound seems better when I cast from my cell phone then picking up the Shares directly with the TS4K. Go figure.


----------



## Tony from the corner

Well for me, I did more testing on my 4K Samsung TV.... plex was stuttering on that too. now I understand why.

The stutter was caused by 3:2 pull down when making the 24 frames per second content match 60 frames per second TV. That was very surprising... even though I had the refresh rate switching option set to ON inside the Plex app, The Plex app was not switching the display's refresh rate to 24 frames per second to match the source content. According to the online help, the refresh rate switching sets the display rate to either the source content's frames per second or a multiple thereof.

I verified my stutter with 3:2 pull down related by forcing the Android stick output resolution to 24 frames per second. I still left it at 4K in this test. So once the display and source content with both 24 frames per second, there was no stutter at all.

so I guess it is the Plex app still... It's just not rate switching like it's supposed to.


----------

